# sweet corn?



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Do you guys ever use swet corn to catch bluegills? Is it effective? I heard it was.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I have never heard of it for panfish but have seen it used for trout and carp. But what the heck give it a shot.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ive caught carp o it butnever had much lick with gills. just go in ur back yard and get some crawlers. or buy maggots u get like 50 for a dollar and they last long. i have great luck with maggots on a teardrop.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I use fresh sweetcorn to catch creekchubs for catfish bait. It works pretty good.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a friend who went up to Rice Lake in Canada about 6 years ago. He got skunked the 1st day & a half, went in & saw a guy cleaning a bunch of monster gills & asked what they were caught on. John got his answer, followed the advice, bought a few cans of good ol' Del Monte Corn & slayed 'em the rest of the week! That came from a man not prone to "fish stories". At the very least, carrying a can or two can't hurt, can it?
Mike


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I use it alot forcatching bait. Gills, Chubs, even Rockbass.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

corn works GREAT for 'gills through the ice!!!


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Work's o.k. I use it in the park system to catch gill's.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I agree with peple wax worms work great,but nothing beats a hunk of redworm.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have caught carp, trout, and cats on corn. I dont see why bluegills wouldnt eat it. They eat just about everything else. Might give it a try sometime when I got gill fishing. 

Wax worms or red worms are killer baits though.


----------



## c-orth513 (Feb 1, 2008)

gills will eat anything and corn will catch anything, so it probably works

I have never used it, but I have had buddies who tried it. They said it works ok, but redworms are still the best.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Corn dosent work as well when they are bedding , or in a large body of water with plenty of natural food for them to feed on.... but in a small lake or pond where natural food isnt as plentiful competition makes them grab at anything that catches their eye before the other ones do, and the bright color of corn catches their eye pretty good. Its a lot of fun catching them on corn or any other really cheap bait tho. I have fished a couple places where they wouldnt take anything but crickets on really thin line and no weight at all, just toss the cricket out and let it sink naturally but I believe they were just finicky because of what time of year it was or something.


----------

